# Free Computer Repair (tools I'll need?)



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

After I get my MCTS: Configuring Windows 7 certification, I'm planning on doing some free computer repair for people. My question is, what tools and especially what spare parts, if any, do I NEED to have? 

Screwdrivers are obvious, a boot cd/usb with a lot of troubleshooting utilities I know I'll need. But like should I buy a spare stick of RAM? Spare power supplys? Spare cpus? It could get expensive if I do that, would it just be better to tell whoever's PC I am working on that I think it needs X and I can pick X up for you and install it in X amount of time and it will cost X dollars? 

Also, I assume I should have spare Windows 2000, XP, and 7 dvd's available to repair boot problems? Is there a cheap way to get them just for repair purposes? And do I need to buy each Windows 7 version or would just Home Premium be enough? I can't imaging many people are going to be coming to be with Windows 7 enterprise or professional loaded. Ultimate quite a few people do use though...

Anyways so what should I all have to be ready to do repairs? Your advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

A boot CD/DVD of each OS is a good idea. Just one version should be enough in most cases but if you had to do a re-install you may need to have the specific version or the OEM CD.

A linux live CD comes in handy sometimes. Bootable anti-virus is good as well. I use Symantec Ghost 14 to access and backup hard drives on systems that won't boot.

If you need to install Windows on a netbook that doesn't have an optical drive you'll need an external optical drive.

I also use an external enclosure for 2.5" and 3.5" PATA and SATA drives.

I will either buy a part or have the user buy the part once I determined something needs to be replaced. I don't want to have to deal with warranty situations so I usually have them buy the parts.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Vista & Windows 7 OEM systems have HDD recovery partition for OS reinstall. Some XP systems (~2006/7) do as well.

Full retail Windows DVD/ CDs cannot be used with OEM keycodes and vice-versa for OS reinstall. Replacement OEM recovery discs can be purchased from system manufacturer; most charge ~ $25.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you, great info and advise guys. I just don't want someone to drop their pc off and I don't have what I need to fix it. I'm planning on doing the free repairs for awhile, it'll give me good experience and help get my name out, then later down the road perhaps ill try to see if I can make some kind of business out of it at least part time.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Sounds like a reasonable plan to me. I spent $300 on my starting supplies, which as of yet I've never had to buy a tool that I didn't have already from that. I've also made a pretty penny doing server repair and WAN network setup. If you ever get a chance to work with servers, it's a great skill to know them like the back of your hand! Although your going into PC repair, you might also look into investing in some cheap quick reference books that would aid you in details you simply can't remember. They can save you big time, and nobody will look down on you for using them. As long as your know most of the information, and use references for the details that are too tedious to remember, you'll do well.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

My toolkit...


Tools
#1 Phillips Screwdriver
#2 Phillips Screwdriver
1/4" Standard Screwdriver
5/16" Standard Screwdriver
Precision Phillips/Standard screwdriver kit
Foreceps
Toenail clippers
Small Angle Snips
Torx Bit-driver set
Nut driver bit set
Torch (gas soldering iron)
Solder

Software
UBCD Diagnostic CD
Windows 7 x64 (USB)
Windows 7 x32 (USB)
Windows Vista x64 (USB)
Windows Vista x32 (USB)
Windows XP Home SP3 CD
Windows XP Professional SP3 CD
Windows MCE 2005 DVD
Misc Anti-Malware tools on USB (Updated every month)
Sysinternals Suite

Hardware
2x 1GB DDR DIMMs
2x 1GB DDR2 DIMMs
2x 1GB DDR3 DIMMs
ATI Rage Pro PCI 
SATA Cables

Misc
USB Floppy Drive
USB CD/DVD drive
1GB USB Pen Drive (BIOS Updates)
Arctic Silver 5
Arctic Silver Cleaner/Conditioner
Zip-Ties
Screws
Stand-Offs
Spacers
Electrical Tape
Packing Tape
Heat-Shrink


I am sure I missed something but you get the idea! :grin:


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow, no I think you got everything there Gavin . That's great though that's exactly what I was looking for thanks! I'm guessing for everything I'll need I'll be set back about $400...which isn't that bad I guess. I already have a windows 7 32-bit cd that I used for a custom pc I built so at least I won't have to buy that. One question though, what do you mean with the "1GB USB Pen Drive (BIOS Updates)"? Do you mean I should download and have the bios updates for every mobo out there or what? Also, I've never updated a BIOS before (unless it's updating the drivers through Device Manager), how exactly would that be done? Also, am I really going to need a solder??? I hope not. I can't picture me with a solder trying to fix things. What would be something you would fix on a pc with a solder though? Do most pc techs use a solder often?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

No, with the large portion of computers that come without floppy drives anymore, I keep a 1GB bootable (minidos) drive at the ready for BIOS updates. I use it in place of the FDD.

I do certain component replacement as well as wire repair so the soldering iron, solder and heatshrink are necessary for my kit. 

I forgot to mention I also have an X-acto knife, folding knife and a LED flashlight... I wouldn't be caught without it! :grin:

I would get some practice updating BIOSs... there are a lot of common issues that are fixed with an update. Grab yourself a few older computers with different BIOS vendors (Phoenix, AMI, Award, Insyde, Intel etc) and practice. It is good to know the nuances of each vendor ahead of time to minimize mistakes.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't forget your Torx screwdriver set. Many laptops may need to be taken apart along the way if you have to go into repair fans. I suggest getting yourself a nice Torx screwdriver set.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, looks like I'll be doing some shopping after I get this MCTS cert, LOL . Going to go and stimulate the economy. 

@Gavinzach- Where does one grab oneself a few old computers?? Most people I know just throw their old computers away, which is of course no fun at all


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You can get them all over the place. As you just stated, a lot of people throw them away. Start grabbing up a few. I do a lot of charity work so I am constantly looking for old computers to either part out or repair. Trust me, they can be found. Unfortunately, I don't know of anywhere on Mars to look... :grin:


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Haha alrighty then. My bro is the IT manager at the store I work at so maybe he has a few old pcs/laptops lying around somewhere I'll have to check with him. My #1 priority right now is just getting this MCTS cert done with. I'm planning to take it sometime around late April or early May. Btw I see the MCTS: Windows 7 cert only has about 40 questions as opposed to Comptia's A+ and Net+'s 100 questions. Do you think the MCTS questions are going to be significantly harder and more in-depth than CompTIA's, or are they of a pretty similar difficulty level? I've never taken any Microsoft tests before so I honestly have no idea what to expect on test day :/.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This may be usefull to look over Free Microsoft Practice Exams - MCPD, MCTS, MCITP, MCSA, MCSE Test Questions


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks joeten, I did the test and got 75%. Not what I wanted but at least I have till May to study before I take the real test


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi well you can still practice they say it makes perfect lol goodluck


----------

